# The London Champs



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

can someone give me the date/s for the London Champs as I need to book the time off work not to mention the hotel :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

According to my NMC News the next show in London is at Enfield again on 3rd October. Or do you know about a show that I don't?


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I thought there was one at Enfield first Saturday of every month? That's what the judge I was watching told me. He said he was chairman... *knows nothing, lol*


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The Enfield shows on the first of the month are not NMC shows.They are sun by the London and Southern counties rat and mouse club.You will have to join to be able to exhibit.Once or twice a year the NMC supports one of these show and may 2nd was one of these.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

No I'm taking about the London Championships at Reading, it's an enormous Cavy and Rabbit show but also incorporates the NHC and the NMC aswell as the NGS 

I'll pop onto a cavy forum to find out and let you know - it's usually the first week of September at the Rivermead Leisure Centre, it's really good because there are just so many animals to look at (and buy - fatal!)


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay found it, it's the 12th September here's a link

http://www.thelondon.co.uk/


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh yes I went last year and it was thoroughly enjoyable. I wonder why its not on the show calendar on the back of the NMC News?


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorries, I's stupid.

But I might try and get to Reading :3.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Kage Davies said:


> But I might try and get to Reading :3.


You really should it's brilliant I love it there, I don't get to too many cavy shows anymore but I'm definiately going to make this one, I might even dust off some of the cavies for the occasion :lol:


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

fully will be going 

never shown anything there though, entry fees for cavies can make you faint! ditto with Harrogate!

but its the day out that i go for, and sometimes the weekend, but last year wasn't a good experience!!! two words... CAMPING and that RAIN we had!!! it was mental.

vi x


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll be there with my rats,

I did wonder why it wasnt on the NMC calendar, I expect it will appear soon 

Great show, I usually book a Travelodge for this one 

Lisa


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Halcyon said:


> I usually book a Travelodge for this one


think that's what we'll be doing


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

I may try and get along even though ill be about 2 pop lol


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

I can highly recomend the london champs is a fantastic show and there is so much to see and buy  I am going this year with our caravan and shall be showing my rats is there a mouse show too ?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Jammy said:


> is there a mouse show too ?


of course which is why we're all talking about it :lol:


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> Jammy said:
> 
> 
> > is there a mouse show too ?
> ...


OK ok im dense i know but im really good at daft questions :lol:


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Well definitely be there  (persuaded him!)


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Im really looking forward to it because I feel like I havent been to a show for ages. I dont know if I will be showing yet because I'll have to get the train and might not get there in time, but I will definately be there as I have lots of mice to sell.

Has anyone caught the train form London to the show ground, is it far from a train station?


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

I think its actually walking distance from the train station, if you don't mind a 15 to 20 minute walk, I think there may be a bus that goes past the station down to Rivermead. I only know this cos the London Champs is held next door to where they have Reading festival and I've walked it to there from the train station before and caught a bus too....

Will you have any more blue mice with you for sale Ian?


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Which day is the mouse show please? I am hoping it is the saturday. If it is, you are welcome to a lift Ian, as I am going there and back on one day.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe it is a Saturday (the 12th), a lift would be fantastic and would save me lugging all the mice across the tube.


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/calendar.php

yes it is the saturday Julie


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to ask Julie are you Julie O i know through rat showing ?


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hehe, I'm suprised you have to ask that Juliet  I think I am julieszoo everywhere


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

julieszoo said:


> Hehe, I'm suprised you have to ask that Juliet  I think I am julieszoo everywhere


Im sorry  Just had no idea you kept meeces too thought it was just the ratlings and mini piggies :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive just looked at the show advert and variegateds have thier own class which means my poor rump whites wont have to compete with them, hooray!. Are you showing any rump whites Cait?

Also noticed that blues are combined with the blacks which means I have no chance whatsoever which is disappointing as I have some quite nice blues which arent there yet but doing well and would be useful to get a mention in the show report..


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Ian, I have no idea if I'll even be going to London Champs at the moment as I simply don't have that many mice due to going into hospital etc. I haven't been to a show for ages (or so I feel!). I doubt I'll have mice worth competing with for a while unfortunately but will hopefully show my face soon.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats a shame Cait, hopefully I'll catch you at one of the shows soon. It looks like I wont be going to many shows for a while either.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

can someone let me know who I need to send my entries too please??


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Same as Swindon,do you have those details?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

sarahc said:


> Same as Swindon,do you have those details?


no could you pm me, I'm sorry I've not entered a mouse before are the details in the NMC monthly? If so I can look it up, sorry to be a pain!!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The deatils are in the NMC News, the latest on with the duck thing on the front.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks Ian I got it now :lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

get me I've even booked my hotel!!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I will (hopefully) be coming up on the train just for the day...knowing me though, something will go wrong! hehe

Never been to an animal show before, so i'll be the one stood in the corner looking lost!

Willow xx


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Willow you will definitely enjoy this show, there are so many animals there, well worth a day out.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

So its only a few days away now and i am very excited indeed :lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

In case anyone's looking for me I'll be wearing my Pets At Home name-badge so I should be spotted quite easily :lol:


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> In case anyone's looking for me I'll be wearing my Pets At Home name-badge so I should be spotted quite easily :lol:


Fantastic idea maybe i should wear my sainsburys name badge ?


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll try and remember my "cosy cavies" badge....not that you'll be likely to see it hehe!! If you wanna find me just look for the short person with long brown-blond hair 

Vi x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

I should be easy to recognise i will be wearing this


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I am unfortunately no longer going to be able to go, as I am poor 

Willow xx


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

What time does the mouse section start? Or is it all day?

(I am trying to negotiate around a wedding...)
Thank you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

judging starts at 10.30.At shows where the public have paid to enter you are not allowed to pack up early even if judging is over.I would expect it to end around 4pm.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> I am unfortunately no longer going to be able to go, as I am poor
> 
> Willow xx


thanks for letting me know you won't be collecting


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I sent you a PM over a week ago saying i didn't think I was gonna go and offered to pick up from Sittingbourne, but recieved no reply from you.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I PM'd you too :book3 You're slacking! I'm still going though


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

me and mum are coming too  just for a nose around and hopefully aquire a few meeces x


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Leigh hope I spot you, we can natter about your sweet little brokens. I ran out of phone credit


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ok my lovely, take ur phone and ill ring u  dont suppose u want all my brokens do u x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Peteyandthegang said:


> Leigh hope I spot you, we can natter about your sweet little brokens. I ran out of phone credit


Sorry I haven't replied - I am DEFINATELY slacking no question about it :lol:

I have a nice blue trio for you, an astrex doe and her "normal" sister (although don't ever let it be said my mice are "normal" lol) and your 2 satins from Leigh which have been here for EVER :lol:


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Wasn't it a trio of astrex (thought you had a dove buck for us aswell) and a cham doe too? (which you definitely insisted upon)

Thanks for keeping Leighs satins for us too  Bet they're a lot bigger nowadays. Although now Leighs coming, so maybe we'll all have a reunion :lol:

I'm excited, we'll be making a lot of new RUB's tonight!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> ok my lovely, take ur phone and ill ring u  dont suppose u want all my brokens do u x


I will do, can't take your brokens though unfortunately  We're giving them up...we've just had no success with them at all, we'll be breeding blues, creams and a few others from now. Can't say i wasn't tempted though!


----------

